# Original Condition Prewar Schwinn Dx Bike Complete



## larock65 (Jun 12, 2016)

Would prefer a truss rod fork. Must be complete as well.
Show me what you've got available?
Thanks!
William


----------



## 37schwinn (Jun 12, 2016)

Not perfect but make an offer if interested. 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-schwinn-dx-reverse-paint-scheme.91442/


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 13, 2016)

what,s up got that green 41 monark from you  about 8 mo ago  one on e bay right now  a 40 41 dx might be a good one


----------



## larock65 (Jun 28, 2016)

Still looking.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 28, 2016)

Heres one  muwhaha.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 29, 2016)

Here's a good one:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152126529193


----------



## larock65 (Jun 29, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> Here's a good one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1946-Arnold-Schwinn-Excelsior-pre-war-skip-tooth/152126529193?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20131231084308&meid=c096d08dd0f64791bf56e8f3cd074ddf&pid=100010&rk=1&rkt=17&sd=152148975310



I am looking for a Prewar bike. Thanks!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 2, 2016)

http://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/2689466/fp377.cgi


----------



## Intense One (Jul 2, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Heres one  muwhaha.
> 
> View attachment 334091



and it's blue!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 3, 2016)

Intense One said:


> and it's blue!



it could be yours for 49.99 plus shipping!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 3, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> it could be yours for 49.99 plus shipping!



Hahaha!   If I call within the next 2 minutes, will you throw in a second one in for free.....I know the drill; just hafta pay for extra shipping!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 3, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Hahaha!   If I call within the next 2 minutes, will you throw in a second one in for free.....I know the drill; just hafta pay for extra shipping!



if i had a second one I certainly would! Fortunately for me it is my last guys schwinn bike! EVER!


----------



## larock65 (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## larock65 (Aug 12, 2016)

Can't believe there isn't one available?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2016)

Its too bad you need a prewar DX...I have a beautiful one owner '49 DX...un-restored because it doesn't need to be...Delta torpedo never had a battery in it,I don't think,still has its original instruction card in it


----------

